# Qld Ahb Xmas In July Case



## Ross (17/2/06)

Are we keen to do another one? - I certainly am...

Can exchange here like last time, unless someone else wants to put their hand up - any takers?


cheers Ross...


----------



## sluggerdog (17/2/06)

I'm in for next time, would like to keep the bottle amounts lower this time though so we don't need to do 2 batches or double batches..


----------



## Batz (17/2/06)

You can count me in Ross

Cheers
Batz


----------



## Mothballs (17/2/06)

Ross I will be in it as well.

:beer: 
Mothballs


----------



## Ross (17/2/06)

sluggerdog said:


> I'm in for next time, would like to keep the bottle amounts lower this time though so we don't need to do 2 batches or double batches..
> [post="109127"][/post]​



I reckon one bottle is adequate & more easily handled - so all agreed, 1 x 750ml bottle each? 

cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (17/2/06)

Ross said:


> sluggerdog said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in for next time, would like to keep the bottle amounts lower this time though so we don't need to do 2 batches or double batches..
> ...




One it is then :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/2/06)

I'm in and 1 bottle sounds great.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## browndog (17/2/06)

Count me in Gents



cheers

Browndog


----------



## Batz (17/2/06)

This time no posting what you are going to add too the case

Lets make them all a surprise hey?

Batz


----------



## sluggerdog (17/2/06)

Batz said:


> This time no posting what you are going to add too the case
> 
> Lets make them all a surprise hey?
> 
> ...




What if we end up with 16 wheat beers :angry: and 4 APA's  ?


----------



## Batz (17/2/06)

Well that would be a surprise :blink: 

And not a good one....16 wheats :unsure: 

Batz


----------



## Ross (18/2/06)

I've listed Altstart at his request, as his system's down

So far... 

Ross
Sluggerdog
Batz
Browndog
AndrewQld
Mothballs
Altstart


----------



## Hoops (19/2/06)

My brewhaus is currently offline  as I am converting it to a double batch system ^_^ but as long as I can get a few brews down I'm in. I would suggest this time that we keep the numbers down purely so that everyone can keep it to a single batch. Due to trying a double batch for the last one my beer was not my typical APA and not up to scratch. I would actually still prefer 2 bottles but I'm easy and will go with the flow.

Hoops


----------



## jimmyjack (19/2/06)

Thanx Browndog I must of missed this post. What would a case swap be without the world renowned Yank we all know as Jimmyjack!!!


----------



## Jye (19/2/06)

Im in  ... Mmmm wheat beers


----------



## Batz (19/2/06)

Jye said:


> Im in  ... Mmmm wheat beers
> [post="109733"][/post]​




Now you stop thar right now Jye ! :angry: 

Wheat beers are NOT to be included in a July case

Hell....everyone knows that !  

Cheers
Batz


----------



## Jye (19/2/06)

Everyone likes a nice refreshing summer beer that gives you gas on a cold winter night  :blink:


----------



## Jye (19/2/06)

sluggerdog said:


> I'm in for next time, would like to keep the bottle amounts lower this time though so we don't need to do 2 batches or double batches..
> [post="109127"][/post]​



If this is the case should we make the limit 24 brewers since this is the number of bottles in a keg (convenient for those of us that fill from kegs) or 22 so we can sample the brew before bottling?


----------



## nonicman (20/2/06)

This is a great idea, I'll be in.


----------



## Jye (25/2/06)

Ross - Wheat
Sluggerdog - Wheat
Batz - Wheat
Browndog - Wheat
AndrewQld - Wheat
Mothballs - Wheat
Altstart - Wheat
Hoops - Wheat
Jimmyjack - Wheat
Jye - Wheat
nonicman - Wheat

Who else is in?


----------



## Batz (25/2/06)

Jye said:


> Ross - Wheat
> Sluggerdog - Wheat
> Batz - Wheat
> Browndog - Wheat
> ...




Your lucky you don't live in Kin Kin! :angry: 

I have a couple of thingys that go on my tractor...not sure what they do but wouldn't be nice in your garden  

Wheat!!! Indead !! <_< 

Batz


----------



## Crazy (25/2/06)

Oops nearly forgot.

Yep I'll play, Thought I might try something different like a wit.

Derrick


----------



## Batz (25/2/06)

Crazy said:


> Oops nearly forgot.
> 
> Yep I'll play, Thought I might try something different like a wit.
> 
> ...




%@#&wit

It has been agreed...no wits , wheats 


Batz


----------



## Jye (25/2/06)

LOL  hook, line and something  

I am going to start work on a hopburst APA for the swap so now you can sleep well  

Ross
Sluggerdog
Batz
Browndog
AndrewQld
Mothballs
Altstart
Hoops
Jimmyjack
Jye
nonicman
Crazy


----------



## ozbrewer (25/2/06)

hey count me in.......and i WILL be making my wit.....oh yes i will


----------



## Jye (5/3/06)

Ross
Sluggerdog
Batz
Browndog
AndrewQld
Mothballs
Altstart
Hoops
Jimmyjack
Jye
nonicman
Crazy 
ozbrewer

Bump  I want more beer


----------



## BrissyBrew (11/3/06)

Ross
Sluggerdog
Batz
Browndog
AndrewQld
Mothballs
Altstart
Hoops
Jimmyjack
Jye
nonicman
Crazy 
ozbrewer
brissybrew - wheat


----------



## Jye (11/3/06)

LOL


----------



## TidalPete (11/3/06)

Was my Christmas Case so crappy that nobody has mentioned me?  
I am back after a 3 month brewery shutdown (No option after the hottest summer on record. Still waiting for my temp control & down to 6 tallies).
I would like to think that my brewing has inproved out of sight even at uncontroled temps??????????? :blink: Where is Peter Shane??????? 

:beer:


----------



## Ross (11/3/06)

TidalPete said:


> Was my Christmas Case so crappy that nobody has mentioned me?
> 
> [post="113928"][/post]​



Down to you to include yourself Pete  

Cut & paste the list & add your name if you're in - You had better be :beer: 


cheers Ross

& yes, where are you Peter Shane??


----------



## TidalPete (11/3/06)

BrissyBrew said:


> Ross
> Sluggerdog
> Batz
> Browndog
> ...



No 15 & pushing the boundries for a 23 litre batch. Where are you peter Shane??????? Coming to Batz's 50th???????

:beer:


----------



## TidalPete (11/3/06)

TidalPete said:


> BrissyBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Ross
> ...



Oh s*%$.t, Why don't I read the entire post first (Pissed again?)? One bottle per person leaves a lot of room for more.

:beer:


----------



## Batz (11/3/06)

TidalPete said:


> Where are you peter Shane??????? Coming to Batz's 50th???????
> 
> :beer:
> [post="113935"][/post]​




No he's not Tidalpete some family gathering happening instead

You will have to share your bed with Banjo only this time :huh: 

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (11/3/06)

Batz said:


> TidalPete said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you peter Shane??????? Coming to Batz's 50th???????
> ...



Batz,

You're a rotten sod, Batz.
Was looking forward to meeting up with Peter again. Tell me for sure that I get the bed? Was prepared to sleep on the floor what with all your overnight guests turning up. Banjo is engaged to Hoops? Right?

:beer:


----------



## browndog (11/3/06)

Seems we have a good number of boys from east,west and upper Brisbane, how about a few of you Gold Coast Boys put your hand up for the swap. What? are you all too busy doing real estate deals?


cheers


Browndog


----------



## Batz (22/3/06)

Briank picked up his malt today and we had a bit of a talk about this case.
He's joining us !! :super: 
Well he is now anyway,pleased to have you onboard Brian.

Wheat perhaps? <_< 

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (22/3/06)

great stuff, another wit for the case  . come on Batz, come over to the wheaty side.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ross (1/5/06)

Just giving this a bump - We need to start confirming numbers/dates/venue...

cheers Ross


----------



## TidalPete (1/5/06)

Jye said:


> Everyone likes a nice refreshing summer beer that gives you gas on a cold winter night  :blink:
> [post="109756"][/post]​



Sounds like my BumbBrner Ale without the "refreshing" part? AndrewQld might remember?  .

:beer:


----------



## TidalPete (1/5/06)

TidalPete said:


> Jye said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone likes a nice refreshing summer beer that gives you gas on a cold winter night
> ...



Found it! I knew it was somewhere. :lol: 

:beer:


----------



## Ross (4/5/06)

Ok guys, let's get things confirmed & rolling, hey.
List your beer style as confirmation you're in.

Ross - Ruination APA
Sluggerdog -
Batz - Scottish 80/-
Browndog -
AndrewQld -
Mothballs -
Altstart -
Hoops -
Jimmyjack -
Jye -
nonicman -
Crazy -
ozbrewer -
brissybrew -
TidalPete -
Briank -

cheers Ross


----------



## Crazy (4/5/06)

Ross said:


> Ok guys, let's get things confirmed & rolling, hey.
> List your beer style as confirmation you're in.
> 
> Ross - Ruination APA
> ...



Yep I am still keen to play, Not sure on style though. Maybe a Czech pilsner or something if I get the bloody thing right.

Derrick


----------



## Ross (4/5/06)

Crazy said:


> Yep I am still keen to play, Not sure on style though. Maybe a Czech pilsner or something if I get the bloody thing right.
> 
> Derrick
> [post="124272"][/post]​



Derrick, can you copy/paste the list & just put a ? mark or put pilsner & change later, then we can easily see who's in & get this rolling.

Cheers Ross


----------



## AndrewQLD (4/5/06)

Sadly you will have to strike me off the list Ross, family comitments for the whole of July and trips to sydney make it impossible this time :angry: .

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Batz (4/5/06)

I'll do my best to be in it Ross,it looks like I have a busy year of shutdown work ahead of me.
If I can't make the night at least I will have a brew to send down.

Did you have a date set out yet?

Batz


----------



## Jye (4/5/06)

Ross - Ruination APA
Sluggerdog -
Batz - Scottish 80/-
Browndog -
AndrewQld -
Mothballs -
Altstart -
Hoops -
Jimmyjack -
Jye - Hopburst APA
nonicman -
Crazy -
ozbrewer -
brissybrew -
TidalPete -
Briank -

Ross, I think you can safely call the Ruination an IPA


----------



## Mothballs (4/5/06)

Ross - Ruination APA
Sluggerdog -
Batz - Scottish 80/-
Browndog -
AndrewQld -
Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
Altstart -
Hoops -
Jimmyjack -
Jye - Hopburst APA
nonicman -
Crazy -
ozbrewer -
brissybrew -
TidalPete -
Briank -

Count me in.

Cheers
Mothballs


----------



## browndog (4/5/06)

Ross - Ruination APA
Sluggerdog -
Batz - Scottish 80/-
Browndog - Indian Pale Ale
AndrewQld -
Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
Altstart -
Hoops -
Jimmyjack -
Jye - Hopburst APA
nonicman -
Crazy -
ozbrewer -
brissybrew -
TidalPete -
Briank 



cheers

Browndog


----------



## Crazy (4/5/06)

Ross - Ruination APA
Sluggerdog -
Batz - Scottish 80/-
Browndog - Indian Pale Ale
AndrewQld -
Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
Altstart -
Hoops -
Jimmyjack -
Jye - Hopburst APA
nonicman -
Crazy - Czech pilsner (not a pale ale of any nationality)
ozbrewer -
brissybrew -
TidalPete -
Briank 


That scottish sounds promising

Derrick


----------



## TidalPete (4/5/06)

Ross - Ruination APA
Sluggerdog -
Batz - Scottish 80/-
Browndog - Indian Pale Ale
AndrewQld -
Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
Altstart -
Hoops -
Jimmyjack -
Jye - Hopburst APA
nonicman -
Crazy - Czech pilsner (not a pale ale of any nationality)
ozbrewer -
brissybrew -
TidalPete - DarkandDangerous Dry Stout
Briank 
Derrick

Confirming my attendance Ross.
What's the date of the Case? 

:beer:


----------



## AndrewQLD (4/5/06)

Ross - Ruination APA
Sluggerdog -
Batz - Scottish 80/-
Browndog - Indian Pale Ale

Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
Altstart -
Hoops -
Jimmyjack -
Jye - Hopburst APA
nonicman -
Crazy - Czech pilsner (not a pale ale of any nationality)
ozbrewer -
brissybrew -
TidalPete - DarkandDangerous Dry Stout
Briank 
Derrick

Andrewqld is out, can't make it due to commitments :angry: 

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## jimmyjack (4/5/06)

Ross - Ruination APA
Sluggerdog -
Batz - Scottish 80/-
Browndog - Indian Pale Ale

Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
Altstart -
Hoops -
Jimmyjack - American Porter
Jye - Hopburst APA
nonicman -
Crazy - Czech pilsner (not a pale ale of any nationality)
ozbrewer -
brissybrew -
TidalPete - DarkandDangerous Dry Stout
Briank 
Derrick

It could be a porter or an amber it depends how I feel!!!

Cheers, JJ


----------



## Batz (5/5/06)

Have we picked a venue for this?

I would be happy to have it at the Batcave if I am not working
We need a date set................. I love these brewers get togethers  

Batz


----------



## altstart (5/5/06)

:beer: 
Ross - Ruination APA
Sluggerdog -
Batz - Scottish 80/-
Browndog - Indian Pale Ale

Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner
Hoops -
Jimmyjack - American Porter
Jye - Hopburst APA
nonicman -
Crazy - Czech pilsner (not a pale ale of any nationality)
ozbrewer -
brissybrew -
TidalPete - DarkandDangerous Dry Stout
Briank
Derrick

Definitely in Altstart


----------



## Crazy (5/5/06)

altstart said:


> :beer:
> Ross - Ruination APA
> Sluggerdog -
> Batz - Scottish 80/-
> ...


----------



## Batz (6/5/06)

Crazy said:


> altstart said:
> 
> 
> > :beer:
> ...




Why can I not see PeterS list?

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (6/5/06)

Batz said:


> Why can I not see PeterS?
> Batz
> [post="124721"][/post]​



PeterS???? Who is PeterS???? h34r:


----------



## briank (7/5/06)

Ross said:


> Ok guys, let's get things confirmed & rolling, hey.
> List your beer style as confirmation you're in.
> 
> Ross - Ruination APA
> ...




sorry ross ime going to have to pull out am totaly comitted for next few months

briank


----------



## Batz (7/5/06)

Dropping like flys!

And if I don't brew in the next couple of days I maybe out as well  

Batz


----------



## Batz (11/5/06)

Brewed my Scottish today


----------



## Batz (11/5/06)

Well I brewed the Scottish today


----------



## Ross (11/5/06)

Batz,

You gonna put up a date for the case swap at the BatCave?  

cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (11/5/06)

Ross said:


> Batz,
> 
> You gonna put up a date for the case swap at the BatCave?
> 
> ...




Problem I have there Ross is I don't know for sure when I will be working.
My guess would be towards the end of July if that suits everyone


Batz


----------



## browndog (11/5/06)

I put down my IPA on sunday, here's to it turning out alright :beerbang: I used a great recipe of QLDAndrew so I hope I do him justice. Looking forward to visiting the Bat Cave!

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Ross (11/5/06)

Batz said:


> Problem I have there Ross is I don't know for sure when I will be working.
> My guess would be towards the end of July if that suits everyone
> 
> [post="125733"][/post]​



Batz,

I'm sure we are all flexible if work dictates & I'm happy to be a back up venue if I'm here (End July I could easily be overseas though - GBBF).

Lets get it happening so we all have something to aim for  

cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (12/5/06)

It maybe easier if someone else put there hand up to have this.
I'll try do a bit of ringing around today to see when I'll be away working,this can be difficult.

Batz

Hey! What about a big one on Tidalpetes lawn?
We could play hide and seek in the garden


----------



## Batz (12/5/06)

Late July is out :angry: 

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (12/5/06)

Batz said:


> Hey! What about a big one on Tidalpetes lawn?
> We could play hide and seek in the garden
> [post="125850"][/post]​



Sadly Batz, the missus says "No".  
:beer:


----------



## bindi (12/5/06)

Sadly Batz, the missus says "No".  



Your DEAF Pete [like me]  so you did not hear NO, and by the way your welcome here  I am not in the swap, just bring heaps of beer :blink: .


----------



## Batz (12/5/06)

bindi said:


> by the way your welcome here  I am not in the swap, just bring heaps of beer :blink: .
> [post="125944"][/post]​



Sounds OK to me bindi,I've never been to one of these shows without there being lots of beers  

Now there is still time for you to brew and join the case.
I suppose it is also in your court to pick a date...I hope I am able to be there.

Batz


----------



## bindi (12/5/06)

Cool  I will have 3 on tap +1 ready to go  entry will be by kicking with your foot because your arms will be full  I may have a swap, but again I may drink it, I am drinking my best [so far this year] now. <_<


----------



## TidalPete (19/5/06)

altstart said:


> Ross - Ruination APA
> Sluggerdog -
> Batz - Scottish 80/-
> Browndog - Indian Pale Ale
> ...



New Recipe for new tasters = new name.

:beer:


----------



## bconnery (20/5/06)

My wife was browsing my favourites and found this thread. 
I'm a keen homebrewer based in Brisbane southside and would love to join in a beer swap.

Bottled:
Tipperary Irish Red
Leatherwood Honey Brown
Cloudy Daze
Meekan Mild
FohCity Lager (Asian style lager reason for name too long to explain)
AWB (A wheat bocky thing, only 1 week old so if not until July will be alright..)

In fermenter
If You're Hoppy and You Know It Pale Ale

I can be reached on:
[email protected]

So count me in if you don't mind, leave me out if you do!

Cheers
Ben


----------



## Ross (20/5/06)

Ben,

Still plenty of room left - we are supplying 1 x 750ml bottle to each other member, so still well under a single 23L batch.

Ross - Ruination APA
Sluggerdog -
Batz - Scottish 80/-
Browndog - Indian Pale Ale
Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner
Hoops -
Jimmyjack - American Porter
Jye - Hopburst APA
nonicman -
Crazy - Czech pilsner (not a pale ale of any nationality)
ozbrewer -
brissybrew -
TidalPete - Greenoyster Dry Stout
Ben - ?

++++

Bindi - If you're hosting the swap  , howz about putting up a date for us all to work towards...

Edit: Bindi - no excuse for not being in the swap, come on, put your name down.

cheers Ross


----------



## bconnery (20/5/06)

Ross said:


> Ben,
> 
> Still plenty of room left - we are supplying 1 x 750ml bottle to each other member, so still well under a single 23L batch.
> 
> ...


----------



## bindi (20/5/06)

My calander reads I am free [always was a tart  ] Sat 8th of July, how's that date for everyone?
As for the swap I will think about it, I give heaps of beer away to friends inlaws/outlaws and it would be novel to receive some back.


----------



## browndog (20/5/06)

Crickey, we are going to have to sort some car pooling out I think, Bindi, without sounding too forward, will there be somewhere for those too under the weather to drive home to lay a sleeping bag? failing that are there any motels nearby?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Jye (20/5/06)

Ross said:


> Still plenty of room left - we are supplying 1 x 750ml bottle to each other member, so still well under a single 23L batch.
> [post="127779"][/post]​



Could we keep it to 18L for those who keg condition? still leaves 24 places.


----------



## Ross (20/5/06)

Jye said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> > Still plenty of room left - we are supplying 1 x 750ml bottle to each other member, so still well under a single 23L batch.
> ...



Sounds good to me Jye, as there are a few of us keg conditioning.

+++

I'm hopefully good for the 8th - fingers crossed I won't be overseas...

cheers Ross


----------



## bindi (20/5/06)

The minister for war and finance is also OK with the date.
There is a clear area down stairs to lay a sleeping bag stumbling distance from the bar  . Also Screwtop lives a couple of Ks one way and Tidalpete about a $5 cab the other and there is a pub half a k away, The Currimundi Hotel if you want to book a room.


----------



## Ross (20/5/06)

bindi said:


> There is a clear area down stairs to lay a sleeping bag stumbling distance from the bar  .
> [post="127860"][/post]​



PERFECT


----------



## Jye (20/5/06)

> There is a clear area down stairs to lay a sleeping bag stumbling distance from the bar



Shotgun


----------



## Batz (20/5/06)

Hope I will be back by then,if so all I need enough floor space for my swag.

Batz


----------



## Jye (21/5/06)

Santa's Off Season APA is now in the fermenter... albeit without mash hops <_< 

Not sure if I pitched enough yeast


----------



## bindi (21/5/06)

:blink: just enough, my last Belgian yeast looked like that, a Wyeast 3738 Trappist, crawled out the fermenter out of the ferm fridge and I am sure it was looking for the grain bins  .


----------



## PistolPatch (24/5/06)

Ross said:


> Still plenty of room left - we are supplying 1 x 750ml bottle to each other member, so still well under a single 23L batch.
> 
> Ross - Ruination APA
> Sluggerdog -
> ...



Thanks for the invite browndog and great of you to host it bindi!

As for the beer I'll bring? Well as I've only done one AG, unless I come up with something different, I'll have to just steal Ross's Schwarzbier recipe but brew it with an ale yeast. This was what Ross and I did on the first AG and it's mighty tasty.

Doing the Schwarz again and also a hoppy 'lager' this weekend.

Look forward to meeting you all.

Cheers
PP

(And Altstart, thanks for the crush and the beers this arvo. Much appreciated and I'm looking forward to tasting the Pilsner! Hope it's as good as the beers we had today. :beer: )


----------



## browndog (24/5/06)

Hey great to see you on the list there Pat, better get yourself some tallies and start brewing Mate! If there are any fans of a bit of chilli beef jerky with a beer, your in for a treat. I'll be bringing some of the best IMHO in SE QLD.


cheers

Browndog


----------



## TidalPete (24/5/06)

browndog said:


> If there are any fans of a bit of chilli beef jerky with a beer, your in for a treat. I'll be bringing some of the best IMHO in SE QLD.
> cheers
> Browndog
> [post="129015"][/post]​



Browndog,

Wonderful! :super: That will compliment the chilli Stout that I am thinking of bringing. :beerbang: Batz lovvves it. :beerbang: 

Don't let this frighten you off Pistol.

:beer:


----------



## browndog (24/5/06)

Well, I'm looking forward to a session of that right now Pete :chug: 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## TidalPete (31/5/06)

G'day All,

Is it too late to organise a yeast swap???

:beer:


----------



## altstart (31/5/06)

browndog said:


> Hey great to see you on the list there Pat, better get yourself some tallies and start brewing Mate! If there are any fans of a bit of chilli beef jerky with a beer, your in for a treat. I'll be bringing some of the best IMHO in SE QLD.
> 
> 
> cheers
> ...



Browndog
I just love chillies in anything.
:chug: 
Cheers Altstart


----------



## browndog (1/6/06)

Well, this chilli jerky is fantastic, I swear I was addicted to it for quite some time. I used to chew on it all night drinking copious amounts of beer at the same time. Fortunately married life has curtailed the jerky benders as it's not cheap  

cheers

Browndog


----------



## jimmyjack (1/6/06)

Ross - Ruination APA
Sluggerdog -
Batz - Scottish 80/-
Browndog - Indian Pale Ale
Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner
Hoops -
Jye - Hopburst APA
nonicman -
Crazy - Czech pilsner (not a pale ale of any nationality)
ozbrewer -
brissybrew -
TidalPete - Greenoyster Dry Stout
Ben - Meekan Mild or AWB (Australian Wheat Bock - but I haven't tasted this yet so I have to confirm...)
PistolPatch - To be advised


I am going to have to pull out of the case swap due to a new job I just got and time issues. I would still like to attend and would bring a keg instead. 

Cheers, JJ :beerbang:


----------



## Ross (1/6/06)

jimmyjack said:


> I am going to have to pull out of the case swap due to a new job I just got and time issues. I would still like to attend and would bring a keg instead.
> 
> Cheers, JJ :beerbang:



Hey JJ,

Just pour the bottles from your keg the night before...

cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop (1/6/06)

> Still plenty of room left - we are supplying 1 x 750ml bottle to each other member, so still well under a single 23L batch.



Ross - Ruination APA
Sluggerdog -
Batz - Scottish 80/-
Browndog - Indian Pale Ale
Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner
Hoops -
Jimmyjack - American Porter
Jye - Hopburst APA
nonicman -
Crazy - Czech pilsner (not a pale ale of any nationality)
ozbrewer -
brissybrew -
TidalPete - Greenoyster Dry Stout
Ben - Meekan Mild or AWB (Australian Wheat Bock - but I haven't tasted this yet so I have to confirm...)
PistolPatch - To be advised
Screwtop - TBA

Thought I wouldn't be able to make this due to being out of brewing action for March and most of April. Shh, have four down sleeping at the moment, so count me in guys. That makes 17 bottles right. Will have to bottle from the keg due to time constraints, a little coaching required on this Ross, please. Last attempt I lost two bottles to foam filling 2 bottles, also would it be best to keg condition. Speedy replies please as the steam will be coming from the shed tomorrow to meet this commitment.

Beds available here 2K from Bindi's: 1xDouble in the house, 1 x Sofabed in the house, 2 x Single Beds in the C/van outside (there is a heater).

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (1/6/06)

Bump,

How come my replies dont bump to the top of the tread list with my username


----------



## bindi (1/6/06)

Ok <_< I am in, talked into it, weighed the grains today and will mash on tuesday [going walkabout for 3 days with bottled beer and like minded people] :blink: 
My swap will be an 'American Amber Ale'.


----------



## Steve (1/6/06)

Excuse me for sounding dumb but how does it work...I just cant get my head around it. If everyone (17 people) is supplying 1 longneck thats 17 bottles wouldnt you just end up with 1 longneck of a someone elses beer? Confused!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ross (1/6/06)

Steve said:


> Excuse me for sounding dumb but how does it work...I just cant get my head around it. If everyone (17 people) is supplying 1 longneck thats 17 bottles wouldnt you just end up with 1 longneck of a someone elses beer? Confused!
> Cheers
> Steve



Steve, we each supply 17 bottles - ie 1 each for everyone - therefore you take home 1 each of everybody elses.... :chug: 

cheers Ross


----------



## Steve (1/6/06)

Oh yeah!!! Im an idiot!!! :lol: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Screwtop (2/6/06)

OK Here it is, can you hear the burner in Brissy, will be chilled by about 7pm and will pitch in the morning. Thats My Honey Brown.


Ross - Ruination APA
Sluggerdog -
Batz - Scottish 80/-
Browndog - Indian Pale Ale
Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner
Hoops -
Jimmyjack - American Porter
Jye - Hopburst APA
nonicman -
Crazy - Czech pilsner (not a pale ale of any nationality)
ozbrewer -
brissybrew -
TidalPete - Greenoyster Dry Stout
Ben - Meekan Mild or AWB (Australian Wheat Bock - but I haven't tasted this yet so I have to confirm...)
PistolPatch - To be advised
Screwtop - Thats My Honey Brown


----------



## Jye (8/6/06)

The APA will be ready for bottling in about a week and I would like to know what the final numbers are so I can drink the rest  Are there any objections to finalising the list next Friday (16th June)

Ross - Ruination APA
Sluggerdog -
Batz - Scottish 80/-
Browndog - Indian Pale Ale
Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner
Hoops -
Jimmyjack - American Porter
Jye - Hopburst APA
nonicman -
Crazy - Czech pilsner (not a pale ale of any nationality)
ozbrewer -
brissybrew -
TidalPete - Greenoyster Dry Stout
Ben - Meekan Mild or AWB (Australian Wheat Bock - but I haven't tasted this yet so I have to confirm...)
PistolPatch - To be advised
Screwtop - Thats My Honey Brown


----------



## Mothballs (8/6/06)

Jye said:


> The APA will be ready for bottling in about a week and I would like to know what the final numbers are so I can drink the rest  Are there any objections to finalising the list next Friday (16th June)
> 
> Ross - Ruination APA
> Sluggerdog -
> ...



Sounds good to me as I will be in the same predicament.

Cheers Mothballs


----------



## browndog (8/6/06)

All good here :beerbang: 

cheers
Browndog


----------



## Screwtop (9/6/06)

> Are there any objections to finalising the list next Friday (16th June)



1. Ross - Ruination APA
2. Sluggerdog -
3. Batz - Scottish 80/-
4. Browndog - Indian Pale Ale
5. Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
6. Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner
7. Hoops -
8. Jimmyjack - American Porter
9. Jye - Hopburst APA
10. nonicman -
11. Crazy - Czech pilsner (not a pale ale of any nationality)
12. ozbrewer -
13. brissybrew -
14. TidalPete - Greenoyster Dry Stout
15. Ben - Meekan Mild or AWB (Australian Wheat Bock - but I haven't tasted this yet so I have to confirm...)
16. PistolPatch - To be advised
17. Screwtop - Thats My Honey Brown

No probs hers. 17 Bottles "hangin on th......


----------



## bconnery (9/6/06)

1. Ross - Ruination APA
2. Sluggerdog -
3. Batz - Scottish 
4. Browndog - Indian Pale Ale
5. Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
6. Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner
7. Hoops -
8. Jimmyjack - American Porter
9. Jye - Hopburst APA
10. nonicman -
11. Crazy - Czech pilsner (not a pale ale of any nationality)
12. ozbrewer -
13. brissybrew -
14. TidalPete - Greenoyster Dry Stout
15. Ben - AWB (Australian Wheat Bock. Bock Recipe. Wheat Yeast. Now confirmed as the beer. )
16. PistolPatch - To be advised
17. Screwtop - Thats My Honey Brown
18... A homebrewer mate of mine would like to come if that is still good... Probably a Golden Ale into the mix.


----------



## bindi (9/6/06)

bindi said:


> Ok <_< I am in, talked into it, weighed the grains today and will mash on tuesday [going walkabout for 3 days with bottled beer and like minded people] :blink:
> My swap will be an 'American Amber Ale'.



Don't you guys like me  
that's 19 but make 20  i will try and talk Monkale into it, I will pm him today, if he has the time he can do his first AG over here [if he can get a 'leave pass']


----------



## Jye (9/6/06)

Before there is a last minute rush we better put a cap on the numbers. There are 24 bottles (750ml) in a 18L keg, so we better make that 22 bottles because you want to taste your own brew... lets call it quality control  So that will bring the final number to 23 brewers (22 + yourself)  

Its looking like a good mix :beer: 

1. Ross - Ruination APA
2. Sluggerdog -
3. Batz Scottish
4. Browndog - Indian Pale Ale
5. Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
6. Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner
7. Hoops -
8. Jimmyjack - American Porter
9. Jye - Hopburst APA
10. nonicman -
11. Crazy - Czech pilsner (not a pale ale of any nationality)
12. ozbrewer -
13. brissybrew -
14. TidalPete - Greenoyster Dry Stout
15. Ben - AWB (Australian Wheat Bock. Bock Recipe. Wheat Yeast. Now confirmed as the beer. )
16. PistolPatch - To be advised
17. Screwtop - Thats My Honey Brown
18... A homebrewer mate of mine would like to come if that is still good... Probably a Golden Ale into the mix.
19. bindi
20. Monkale?


----------



## Batz (11/6/06)

Go away for a while and what happens?

So how many bottles now?.... I have not bottled enough now :angry: 
Some may get a different brew to make up numbers

Batz


----------



## Batz (11/6/06)

Going back on this thread 

Where is this going to be held? Still at Ross's place?
And what was the final date?

Batz


----------



## Ross (11/6/06)

Batz said:


> Going back on this thread
> 
> Where is this going to be held? Still at Ross's place?
> And what was the final date?
> ...



Sat 8th july at Bindi's, Batz.

Not everyone in the list confirmed yet. Putting my brew down next week.

cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (11/6/06)

I have something else happening this weekend , I may have to opt out of this one

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (11/6/06)

Batz said:


> I have something else happening this weekend , I may have to opt out of this one
> 
> Batz




No Way!


----------



## monkale (11/6/06)

Spoke to Bindi 

Hes going to help me do my first AG brew with his gear and brain power so count me in, im going to cross over to the dark side with the help of lord Vader I mean Bindi  .
So thanks again Bindi what a top bloke :super: 

Cheers Monkale :beer:


----------



## bindi (12/6/06)

monkale said:


> Spoke to Bindi
> 
> Hes going to help me do my first AG brew with his gear and brain power so count me in, im going to cross over to the dark side with the help of lord Vader I mean Bindi  .
> So thanks again Bindi what a top bloke :super:
> ...



Just got back a read this , you are welcome Monkale, it means more good beer for me to sample for my local area  , just bring a food grade cube and cart it home when it's done, Oh, your brewing I will help, it will be easy.


----------



## sluggerdog (15/6/06)

100% sure I cannot make the day, not too sure on still being in on the case though, will have to check supplies to see if I have anything ready to bottle from the keg. Haven't brewed or drank for around 5 weeks now..

Do have a few kegs full though so will check and report back if I'm am to be in the case still...


----------



## Screwtop (15/6/06)

> 1. Ross - Ruination APA
> 2. Sluggerdog -
> 3. Batz - Scottish
> 4. Browndog - Indian Pale Ale
> ...



Out of 20 we have 6 question marks. Fill in the blanks where possible. Batz are you back in?
Where is Nonic??????
Hoops, ozbrewer, brissybrew, monk ale, what goes?

What about InCider, come on Sean!!! 

Two double beds and a single at my place. Book in if ya need a bed, SWAMBO will ferry us to and from Bindi's place only 3K.


----------



## Batz (15/6/06)

Screwtop said:


> > 1. Ross - Ruination APA
> > 2. Sluggerdog -
> > 3. Batz - Scottish
> > 4. Browndog - Indian Pale Ale
> ...




Try and stop me screwtop,I want one of Tidalpetes stouts!

So final tally guys? This is about when they start dropping out <_< 

Batz


----------



## bconnery (15/6/06)

Batz said:


> Screwtop said:
> 
> 
> > > 1. Ross - Ruination APA
> ...


----------



## TidalPete (15/6/06)

bconnery said:


> One thing that I'm not clear on so far is time of day, and exactly where Bindi's place is, so that's two things.
> Can someone fill me in?
> 
> Cheers
> Ben



Ben,

Bindi's place is more or less in the area of the North Caloundra Surf Lifesaving Club (Dicky Beach), just down past Currimundi Lake & I'm sure Bindi will give us more detailed info re address, start time, etc as the time draws near.  

:beer:


----------



## Screwtop (15/6/06)

1. Ross - Ruination APA
2. Sluggerdog - ?
3. Batz - Scottish 
4. Browndog - Indian Pale Ale
5. Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
6. Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner
7. Hoops - ?
8. Jimmyjack - American Porter
9. Jye - Hopburst APA
10. nonicman - ?
11. Crazy - Czech pilsner (not a pale ale of any nationality)
12. ozbrewer - ?
13. brissybrew - ?
14. TidalPete - Greenoyster Dry Stout
15. Ben - AWB (Australian Wheat Bock. Bock Recipe. Wheat Yeast. Now confirmed as the beer. )
16. PistolPatch - To be advised
17. Screwtop - Tick Hill Brown Ale
18... A homebrewer mate of bconnery - Probably a Golden Ale. ?
19. bindi
20. Monkale ?[/quote]
21. bconnery

That is now 21 with 6 unconfirmed (Tot 15) 
2. Sluggerdog - ?
7. Hoops - ?
10. nonicman - ?
12. ozbrewer - ?
13. brissybrew - ?
18... A homebrewer mate of bconnery - Probably a Golden Ale. ?


Bindi, Hows about you PM your addy to the confirmed starters and suggest a time for July 8 it's getting close.


----------



## Ross (15/6/06)

Brizzybrew has just gone overseas for a month - so I guess he's out.

Anyone got ozbrewers number - haven't seen him online for ages...

P.S. I'm definately in - put down a 9% 120 IBU Ruination this arvo :chug: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## TidalPete (15/6/06)

Ross said:


> Anyone got ozbrewers number - haven't seen him online for ages...
> Cheers Ross



Nor Nonicman?? Hoops seems to still be interested. :unsure: 

:beer:


----------



## browndog (15/6/06)

I think us Brissie Boys should start thinking about how we are all getting up there. It would be silly for us all to drive up on our own. We could even look at hiring a minibus or something. Also as it sounds like there will be quite a few of us staying up there the night we will have to think about a feed, perhaps we could go out to one of the local clubs for dinner.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## PistolPatch (16/6/06)

> 1. Ross - Ruination APA
> 2. Sluggerdog - ?
> 3. Batz - Scottish
> 4. Browndog - Indian Pale Ale
> ...


21. bconnery

That is now 21 with 6 unconfirmed (Tot 15) 
2. Sluggerdog - ?
7. Hoops - ?
10. nonicman - ?
12. ozbrewer - ?
13. brissybrew - ?
18... A homebrewer mate of bconnery - Probably a Golden Ale. ?
[/quote]

I'm definitely in. As for what brews to bring, still not 100% as I have 2 stuck at a FG of 1020. In a week I'll know better. If it's not too inconvenient, I may have to bring 2 different beers (a stubby of each). Will post on this asap.

The bus up sounds like a great idea. Also wondering if there's a nearby motel where any overflow (not effluent) can stay? 

Cheers
PP


----------



## jimmyjack (16/6/06)

1. Ross - Ruination APA
2. Sluggerdog - ?
3. Batz - Scottish 
4. Browndog - Indian Pale Ale
5. Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
6. Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner
7. Hoops - ?
8. 
9. Jye - Hopburst APA
10. nonicman - ?
11. Crazy - Czech pilsner (not a pale ale of any nationality)
12. ozbrewer - ?
13. brissybrew - ?
14. TidalPete - Greenoyster Dry Stout
15. Ben - AWB (Australian Wheat Bock. Bock Recipe. Wheat Yeast. Now confirmed as the beer. )
16. PistolPatch - One dark 'lager' and one light brewed with US-56
17. Screwtop - Tick Hill Brown Ale
18... A homebrewer mate of bconnery - Probably a Golden Ale. ?
19. bindi
20. Monkale ?[/quote]
21. bconnery

That is now 21 with 6 unconfirmed (Tot 15) 
2. Sluggerdog - ?
7. Hoops - ?
10. nonicman - ?
12. ozbrewer - ?
13. brissybrew - ?
18... A homebrewer mate of bconnery - Probably a Golden Ale. ?

Im out gotta go to Sydney that week for training with my new job
sorry guys! Hope to see you all in the next one

Cheers, JJ


----------



## Batz (16/6/06)

browndog said:


> Also as it sounds like there will be quite a few of us staying up there the night we will have to think about a feed, perhaps we could go out to one of the local clubs for dinner.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



We'll be to busy drinking HB to go anywhere :lol: 
Phone out for tucker to be delivered  

We will all chuck a some $$ in for what ever is needed to feed the hords.

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (16/6/06)

> think us Brissie Boys should start thinking about how we are all getting up there. It would be silly for us all to drive up on our own. We could even look at hiring a minibus or something. Also as it sounds like there will be quite a few of us staying up there the night we will have to think about a feed, perhaps we could go out to one of the local clubs for dinner.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog





> The bus up sounds like a great idea. Also wondering if there's a nearby motel where any overflow (not effluent) can stay?
> 
> Cheers
> PP



Bindi lives about 200M from the Dicky Beach Surf Club, and around 800M from the Currimundi Hotel Motel, your usual pub or surf club nosh. There is a motel at Moffatt Beach which is about 1.2K away.

Can sleep 5 here, 7 if we put up camp stretchers, Bindi has offered as well, unsure how many he can sleep. About 150 if he uses his 3 big sheds. 2 in the Cvan 1 on the Harley, and one can sleep with Zeus  

And Tidal Pete lives right on the beach so bring tents and camp in his back yard   Go for refreshing surf early next morning


----------



## Batz (16/6/06)

I only need a little floor space (or bar stool  ) I'll bring my swag

Batz


----------



## bconnery (16/6/06)

Batz said:


> I only need a little floor space (or bar stool  ) I'll bring my swag
> 
> Batz



I'm right on the transport up there. The two families, mine and Mark's (18 on the list) are going to be up at the in-laws from Friday night. 
I can bring a sleeping bag & mat so somewhere to pop myself down is all I'll need. 
Actually, maybe I'll bring the inflatable bed for comfort...

Take-away sounds better. Don't think a surf club goes for byo does it  

Still will confirm Mark's participation today. 

Cheers
Ben


----------



## TidalPete (16/6/06)

Screwtop said:


> Can sleep 5 here, 7 if we put up camp stretchers, Bindi has offered as well, unsure how many he can sleep. About 150 if he uses his 3 big sheds. 2 in the Cvan 1 on the Harley, and one can sleep with Zeus
> 
> And Tidal Pete lives right on the beach so bring tents and camp in his back yard. Go for refreshing surf early next morning



Camping on my lawns is out but camping on the beach is good (If you're above the tideline that is?) :lol: 
All beds at my place seem to be taken already  but there may be a late withdrawl? If someone is willing to sleep on an inflatable mattress there's room for one more?

:beer:


----------



## Batz (16/6/06)

TidalPete said:


> Camping on my lawns is out :beer:




Bugger I was going to get a good fire going out there,bring my camp ovens and do brekky,don't need to come inside even can bring a shovel :lol: :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Jye (16/6/06)

Ross said:


> Anyone got ozbrewers number - haven't seen him online for ages...
> 
> Cheers Ross



Oz has been in the US drinking it up and a guest host on the last few Brewing Network show.

Lucky bastard :beerbang:


----------



## bindi (16/6/06)

OK Guys  how's 3pm at my place for the swap and taste for a few hours [gives you most of the day to do the boring domestic stuff in the morning], down the club for a feed and the foods good [and DON'T drink the mega swill there] and kick on from there?
I will PM my address soon enough.


----------



## bconnery (16/6/06)

bindi said:


> OK Guys  how's 3pm at my place for the swap and taste for a few hours [gives you most of the day to do the boring domestic stuff in the morning], down the club for a feed and the foods good [and DON'T drink the mega swill there] and kick on from there?
> I will PM my address soon enough.



I'm in for all that...
I can confirm my mate Mark, number 18 on the list, is coming. His beer is a little harder as he is still unsure but he will come with something. If it isn't the golden ale he will put something down now so it mahy be a little green, more of a cellar job...
I definitely want to put my hand up for a couple of spots in a bed, ground, shed whatever. I can bring an inflatable and or a camping roll etc. 
So, will see you all then!

Incidentally, on the list a few posts above I appear to be on twice... 15 and 21 I am both Ben, bring a wheat beer bock thing, and bconnery. So, just to clear that up in the interests of finalising numbers...


----------



## Jye (16/6/06)

bindi said:


> OK Guys  how's 3pm at my place for the swap and taste for a few hours [gives you most of the day to do the boring domestic stuff in the morning], down the club for a feed and the foods good [and DON'T drink the mega swill there] and kick on from there?
> I will PM my address soon enough.



That plan includes beer so it sounds good to me :beer: 

I will be bring a swag and wont need a bed.

1. Ross - Ruination APA
2. Sluggerdog - ?
3. Batz - Scottish
4. Browndog - Indian Pale Ale
5. Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
6. Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner
7. Hoops - ?
9. Jye - Hopburst APA
9. nonicman - ?
10. Crazy - Czech pilsner (not a pale ale of any nationality)
11. ozbrewer - ?
12. brissybrew - ?
13. TidalPete - Greenoyster Dry Stout
14. Ben - AWB (Australian Wheat Bock. Bock Recipe. Wheat Yeast. Now confirmed as the beer. )
15. PistolPatch - One dark 'lager' and one light brewed with US-56
16. Screwtop - Tick Hill Brown Ale
17... A homebrewer mate of bconnery - Probably a Golden Ale.
18. bindi
19. Monkale ?


----------



## PistolPatch (16/6/06)

Thanks Screwtop re the accomodation. Was just thinking that I should take my van up as that will free up bed/floor space if needs be. Also it'll allow me to transport 2 others living between Gold Coast and Sunshine Coast. So, if anyone wants a ride let me know.

Cheers
PP


----------



## bindi (16/6/06)

As for spare beds at my place I have a double down stairs, a single bed up and two in the caravan out the back  
Oh, and the dog bed  , only joking guys, but don't laugh  a fellow biker mate crashed in it some time ago after a big session, Zeus [the dog] did not mind. <_< 
Don't forget the pub and motel down the road.


----------



## Mothballs (16/6/06)

I am definitely in for the case swap. Please put me down for a space on the floor at this stage.

Cheers
Mothballs


----------



## browndog (16/6/06)

I'll put my hand up for a spot on the floor at either of you guys places. I reckon by the end of the night a clean patch of concrete will suffice  As for beer, aside from the case I'll be bringing along 1/2 a keg of Dogfish Head Imperial Pale Ale 7.3% and 1/2kg of chilli beef jerky for the festivities.

cheers

BRowndog


----------



## Batz (16/6/06)

I'll bring a 3 gallon party keg of something as well

Batz


----------



## Ross (16/6/06)

Batz said:


> I'll bring a 3 gallon party keg of something as well
> 
> Batz



Ditto

cheers Ross


----------



## PistolPatch (16/6/06)

I could bring a keg of soda water to water down browndog and Ross's extraordinarily high alcohol beers but probably not!

I could definitely bring my infamous esky to act as a party keg cooler if that is of help as well as whatever remains in my kegs. A pluto gun would be handy though as all I have is one of those bottle filler things.

Should be able to get browndog to perfect pouring pressure on the trip up as beer line reaches to the front seat of the van. :unsure: 

Cheers
Pat


----------



## Screwtop (16/6/06)

So that's:

1. Ross - Ruination APA
2. Sluggerdog - ?
3. Batz - Scottish 
4. Browndog - Indian Pale Ale
5. Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
6. Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner
7. Hoops - ?
8. Jye - Hopburst APA
9. nonicman - ?
10. Crazy - Czech pilsner (not a pale ale of any nationality)
11. ozbrewer - ?
12. brissybrew - ?
13. TidalPete - Greenoyster Dry Stout
14. bconnery - AWB (Australian Wheat Bock. Bock Recipe. Wheat Yeast. Now confirmed as the beer. )
15. PistolPatch - One dark 'lager' and one light brewed with US-56
16. Screwtop - Tick Hill Brown Ale
17. Mark - Probably a Golden Ale. ?
18. Bindi
19. Monkale ?
20. Incider? Saw Sean today he is a 90% starter

That is 20 with 5 unconfirmed (Tot 15) 
2. Sluggerdog - ?
7. Hoops - ?
10. nonicman - ?
12. ozbrewer - Keep us posted
13. brissybrew - ?

My Son possibly here for the weekend so may shorten beds here to 1 x Single, 1 x Double and 2 x Single in the Van with 2 Fold ups.

Booked in here. Pistol Patch and anyone with chilli beef jerky and his mate, how about you Ross, need accom.

Had a brew day here today with my assistant brewer No.2 son. We nailed it somehow! anyway had a few so help me out with the math guys, did I do good?


----------



## Batz (16/6/06)

PistolPatch said:


> A pluto gun would be handy though as all I have is one of those bottle filler things.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Pat



I can bring a spare of those PP


----------



## PistolPatch (16/6/06)

Screwtop said:


> Booked in here. Pistol Patch and anyone with chilli beef jerky and his mate, how about you Ross, need accom.



Thanks heaps Screwtop. I'll happily grab a bed if one is spare but will also have my van and so can sleep in that, no worries. Browndog is getting a lift with me (looks like there is a convoy leaving from Ross's) and has put his hand up for a bed so maybe Browndog can have 'my' bed and if he and Ross get on really well they can share.

I think I'm favouring sleeping in the van as I have felt a little uneasy about sleeping in close proximity to others since Tidal Pete's, 'late withdrawal,' comment earlier on.  

As for your maths...

You have 1x1 and 1x2 plus 2x1 too. Add the 2 Fold Ups as well and divide that by all those attending the swap would leave you with 7 kegs assuming they were at a final gravity of 1009. Hope this clears that up.

(Browndog, if I'm talking like this when you arrive at Ross's, you're driving!)

Cheers
Pat

EDIT: P.S. That's great Batz. My thing works but only just - that's the bottle filler I'm talking about.


----------



## Jye (16/6/06)

If there is some interest I will bring up a keg and a randall.


----------



## Ross (16/6/06)

Jye said:


> If there is some interest I will bring up a keg and a randall.



Now you're talking  - Guess it's not for a wheat  - Just for Batz  

cheers Ross


----------



## browndog (16/6/06)

come on 8th Jul :beerbang: 

have all the Brissie boys got their rides sorted?


cheers

Browndog


----------



## Jye (22/6/06)

Bottled my contribution last night and only just got 20 bottles from the keg <_< 

Are there any more confirmations?

1. Ross - Ruination APA
2. Sluggerdog - ?
3. Batz - Scottish 
4. Browndog - Indian Pale Ale
5. Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
6. Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner
7. Hoops - ?
8. Jye - Hopburst APA
9. nonicman - ?
10. Crazy - Czech pilsner (not a pale ale of any nationality)
11. ozbrewer - ?
12. brissybrew - ?
13. TidalPete - Greenoyster Dry Stout
14. bconnery - AWB (Australian Wheat Bock. Bock Recipe. Wheat Yeast. Now confirmed as the beer. )
15. PistolPatch - One dark 'lager' and one light brewed with US-56
16. Screwtop - Tick Hill Brown Ale
17. Mark - Probably a Golden Ale. ?
18. Bindi
19. Monkale ?
20. Incider? Saw Sean today he is a 90% starter


----------



## bindi (22/6/06)

Bottling 20 in the morning, what say me close it off at 20? <_< .
Drinking a very nice and very cloudy wheat, yum, should I save some for Batz? Nah  
May enter this 'Porter taste off' two [so far] are doing  .

I like the look of Doc's "Praise the Porter" recipe posted here.


----------



## InCider (25/6/06)

Jye said:


> InCider is confirmed.
> 
> I feel I know eveybody now after reading all 10 pages of this post!
> I'll be fine for a bed - will get Mrs InCider to retrieve me.
> ...


----------



## Batz (26/6/06)

1. Ross - Ruination APA
2. Sluggerdog - ?
3. Batz - Scottish or Alt
4. Browndog - Indian Pale Ale
5. Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
6. Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner
7. Hoops - ?
8. Jye - Hopburst APA
9. nonicman - ?
10. Crazy - Czech pilsner (not a pale ale of any nationality)
11. ozbrewer - ?
12. brissybrew - ?
13. TidalPete - Greenoyster Dry Stout
14. bconnery - AWB (Australian Wheat Bock. Bock Recipe. Wheat Yeast. Now confirmed as the beer. )
15. PistolPatch - One dark 'lager' and one light brewed with US-56
16. Screwtop - Tick Hill Brown Ale
17. Mark - Probably a Golden Ale. ?
18. Bindi
19. Monkale ?
20. Incider - Landsborough Daffodil Munich Honey Lager


OK so it looks like 13 comfirmed then?
I will have either my Scottish or my Alt or a mixture of both bottles.

I have a 3 gallon party keg of Alt for the day

Batz


----------



## PistolPatch (26/6/06)

InCider said:


> I feel I know eveybody now after reading all 10 pages of this post!



In Cider, I'm just hoping you haven't read any more than the 10 pages of this thread! A lot of the guys here write very long, and sometimes, meaningless posts. In real life I have found them to be OK though :unsure: 

I'm off to Perth from Wed to Sun, so if anything comes up on this thread asking as to who is in, I'm confirmed.

As for the beer I will bring for the Swap, I am a little worried. As most of you know, I've only just started AG. My latest beer is tasting very plain and the 2 brews I have done since (just put in secondary) have a similiar base. Maybe I can dry hop them tomorrow to make them a little more interesting. Meanwhile, I won't drink any more of the schwartz so at least I can offer one stubbie of decent beer.

Ross: Expect a call tomorrow re dry hopping and therefore making the beers I provide for the Swap slightly less embarrassing than my posts!

Anyway, looking forward to it,
Pat


----------



## bconnery (27/6/06)

Batz said:


> 1. Ross - Ruination APA
> 2. Sluggerdog - ?
> 3. Batz - Scottish or Alt
> 4. Browndog - Indian Pale Ale
> ...


Mark, no. 17, is confirmed, just not the beer. So if the ? is presence then it can go but if it is beer choice then it should stay as he is being very non-committall on that one...
Still probably a golden or pale ale to be honest as he appears reluctant to part with his new almost bock.


----------



## Batz (27/6/06)

1. Ross - Ruination APA2
2 Batz - Scottish or Alt
3 Browndog - Indian Pale Ale
4 Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
5 Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner
6. Jye - Hopburst APA
7. Crazy - Czech pilsner (not a pale ale of any nationality)
8. TidalPete - Greenoyster Dry Stout
9. bconnery - AWB (Australian Wheat Bock. Bock Recipe. Wheat Yeast. Now confirmed as the beer. )
10. PistolPatch - One dark 'lager' and one light brewed with US-56
11. Screwtop - Tick Hill Brown Ale
12. Mark - Probably a Golden Ale. 
13. Bindi
14. Incider - Landsborough Daffodil Munich Honey Lager

Ok looks like this

"Landsborough Daffodil Munich Honey Lager" :blink: :blink: 

Batz


----------



## Crazy (27/6/06)

Sorry boys but I will have to pull out due to the early arival of our first born son and the house not being finished.

1. Ross - Ruination APA
2. Sluggerdog - ?
3. Batz - Scottish or Alt
4. Browndog - Indian Pale Ale
5. Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
6. Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner
7. Hoops - ?
8. Jye - Hopburst APA
9. nonicman - ?
10. Crazy - Czech pilsner (not a pale ale of any nationality)
11. ozbrewer - ?
12. brissybrew - ?
13. TidalPete - Greenoyster Dry Stout
14. bconnery - AWB (Australian Wheat Bock. Bock Recipe. Wheat Yeast. Now confirmed as the beer. )
15. PistolPatch - One dark 'lager' and one light brewed with US-56
16. Screwtop - Tick Hill Brown Ale
17. Mark - Probably a Golden Ale. 
18. Bindi
19. Monkale ?
20. Incider - Landsborough Daffodil Munich Honey Lager

Regards Derrick


----------



## Batz (27/6/06)

1. Ross - Ruination APA2
2 Batz - Scottish or Alt
3 Browndog - Indian Pale Ale
4 Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
5 Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner
6. Jye - Hopburst APA
7. TidalPete - Greenoyster Dry Stout
8. bconnery - AWB (Australian Wheat Bock. Bock Recipe. Wheat Yeast. Now confirmed as the beer. )
9. PistolPatch - One dark 'lager' and one light brewed with US-56
10. Screwtop - Tick Hill Brown Ale
11. Mark - Probably a Golden Ale. 
12. Bindi
13. Incider - Landsborough Daffodil Munich Honey Lager

Now like this

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (27/6/06)

Now there's 13 bottles hanging on the wall.........................


----------



## bindi (27/6/06)

Derrick said:


> Sorry boys but I will have to pull out due to the early arival of our first born son and the house not being finished.
> 
> 
> Regards Derrick



WOW  congrats on your first born son Derrick, mum and baby well? We will drink a toast to the three of you.


----------



## bindi (27/6/06)

Plus one, "Webby" joining this site today, has been lurking <_< and just reading the posts [as I did before I made the jump] he runs a HBS up here.

Now like this:

1. Ross - Ruination APA2
2 Batz - Scottish or Alt
3 Browndog - Indian Pale Ale
4 Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
5 Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner
6. Jye - Hopburst APA
7. TidalPete - Greenoyster Dry Stout
8. bconnery - AWB (Australian Wheat Bock. Bock Recipe. Wheat Yeast. Now confirmed as the beer. )
9. PistolPatch - One dark 'lager' and one light brewed with US-56
10. Screwtop - Tick Hill Brown Ale
11. Mark - Probably a Golden Ale.
12. Bindi-The Dreaming AAA
13. Incider - Landsborough Daffodil Munich Honey Lager

14. Webby- Stout


----------



## monkale (27/6/06)

Hey plus another one me  and will have the AG cherry popper AAA so its now 15 :super: 





Monkale


----------



## Batz (27/6/06)

Now like this:

1. Ross - Ruination APA2
2 Batz - Scottish or Alt
3 Browndog - Indian Pale Ale
4 Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
5 Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner
6. Jye - Hopburst APA
7. TidalPete - Greenoyster Dry Stout
8. bconnery - AWB (Australian Wheat Bock. Bock Recipe. Wheat Yeast. Now confirmed as the beer. )
9. PistolPatch - One dark 'lager' and one light brewed with US-56
10. Screwtop - Tick Hill Brown Ale
11. Mark - Probably a Golden Ale.
12. Bindi-The Dreaming AAA
13. Incider - Landsborough Daffodil Munich Honey Lager
14. Webby- Stout
15. monkale


----------



## Jye (27/6/06)

Anyone who is not on this list by Friday I am drink their bottle during *origin*.

1. Ross - Ruination APA2
2 Batz - Scottish or Alt
3 Browndog - Indian Pale Ale
4 Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
5 Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner
6. Jye - Hopburst APA
7. TidalPete - Greenoyster Dry Stout
8. bconnery - AWB (Australian Wheat Bock. Bock Recipe. Wheat Yeast. Now confirmed as the beer. )
9. PistolPatch - One dark 'lager' and one light brewed with US-56
10. Screwtop - Tick Hill Brown Ale
11. Mark - Probably a Golden Ale.
12. Bindi-The Dreaming AAA
13. Incider - Landsborough Daffodil Munich Honey Lager
14. Webby- Stout
15. monkale - Cherry popper AAA


----------



## Ross (27/6/06)

Nonicman, Hoops & Sluggerdog - ARE YOU IN OR OUT GUYS....


----------



## bindi (27/6/06)

Jye said:


> Anyone who is not on this list by Friday I am drink their bottle during *origin*.
> 
> WHY is ORIGIN blue and not Queenslander colour??


----------



## sluggerdog (27/6/06)

Ross said:


> Nonicman, Hoops & Sluggerdog - ARE YOU IN OR OUT GUYS....




*I'm out*, after not brewing for 5 + weeks, stocks are low and then I just found out my gas has run out as well so that could take a week. (need case to fill bottles from keg)

Talking to hoops last week about it and I can not be 100% sure but it sounded like he was out too..

Will have to get my shit together for the xmas case (dec)


----------



## Screwtop (27/6/06)

Just get beer together for Xmas Case!!


----------



## bconnery (28/6/06)

Jye said:


> Anyone who is not on this list by Friday I am drink their bottle during *origin*.
> 
> 1. Ross - Ruination APA2
> 2 Batz - Scottish or Alt
> ...



Not wanting to sound mean or selfish but I have to confess that 15-18 is a lot nicer number to me. 
I was watching the set aside bottles of AWB slowly increase until suddenly they were all gone!
Now I get some more for myself  

See you all in a few weeks!!

Share and Enjoy
Moose


----------



## Jye (28/6/06)

bindi said:


> WHY is ORIGIN *blue *and not Queenslander colour??



*Because we are going to win... *


----------



## Hoops (28/6/06)

Sorry guys, looks like I'm out of this one, these 12hr work days are killing me. Haven't done a brew for ages but if I get the chance I will come up the coast for a few beers.

Hoops


----------



## Batz (28/6/06)

Hoops said:


> Sorry guys, looks like I'm out of this one, these 12hr work days are killing me. Haven't done a brew for ages but if I get the chance I will come up the coast for a few beers.
> 
> Hoops




Don't worry about the case Hoops
Hope to see you there for a few mate   

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (28/6/06)

Batz said:


> Hoops said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys, looks like I'm out of this one, these 12hr work days are killing me. Haven't done a brew for ages but if I get the chance I will come up the coast for a few beers.
> ...



I'll second that Hoops.  

:beer:


----------



## bindi (28/6/06)

> > Don't worry about the case Hoops
> > Hope to see you there for a few mate
> >
> > Batz
> ...




Not a problem  Just turn up  we will not be short of beer.


----------



## bindi (2/7/06)

Bump <_< OK, six days to go, I have two beds one downstairs [near the bar] one upstairs, first two in with a PM to me will have one, plus two in the caravan out back if needed, if you snore the pub is down the road  I am a light sleeper.
Batz the Hefe Weizen is almost gone I was saving some for you  have a new one in so I am trying to have it ready, may not make it in time  .


----------



## Batz (2/7/06)

bindi said:


> Bump <_< OK, six days to go, I have two beds one downstairs [near the bar] one upstairs, first two in with a PM to me will have one, plus two in the caravan out back if needed, if you snore the pub is down the road I am a light sleeper.
> Batz the Hefe Weizen is almost gone I was saving some for you have a new one in so I am trying to have it ready, may not make it in time .




Cheers <_< wheat beer

Sleeping at Tidalpetes for the night

Batz


----------



## Jye (2/7/06)

A bit of floor space and Im set.

14 bottles of beer in the case, 14 bottles of beer


----------



## bindi (2/7/06)

Batz said:


> bindi said:
> 
> 
> > Bump <_< OK, six days to go, I have two beds one downstairs [near the bar] one upstairs, first two in with a PM to me will have one, plus two in the caravan out back if needed, if you snore the pub is down the road I am a light sleeper.
> ...



Only joking Batz, we will have penty of REAL beer  plus some wheat, I am starting to like Weizen again, this one is YUM and very 'moreish' [is that a word?].


----------



## Screwtop (2/7/06)

Keep the wheatie on the tap which we spoke about today Bindi, bet Batz won't pick it. 

Believe Pistol Patch and one other are bunking here, what about you Jye are you in need of a bed.

Son and family are back at home so spare beds are now: 1 x Double Sofa Bed, 2 x Single camp beds, 2 x Single beds in the caravan. 

Please let me know who want's a bed here and I will PM the directions to my place (dead easy).

Looking forward to the CBPU.

Cheers


----------



## browndog (2/7/06)

Hey Screwtop,
That would be me bunking at your place with Pistol Patch mate. I'll be more than happy to take one of those caravan bunks as I'd hate to annoy anyone if I started snoring. 


Looking forward to meeting everyone 

Browndog


----------



## Jye (2/7/06)

Screwtop said:


> Believe Pistol Patch and one other are bunking here, what about you Jye are you in need of a bed.



Thanks Screwtop but Im bringing a swag so that leaves a bed free for someone else.


----------



## Ross (3/7/06)

Currently got Jye & altstart travelling to the swap with me - got room for 1 more, first in best dressed...

Cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop (3/7/06)

Ok, so Pistol Patch and Browndog at my place, correct? Will PM the directions.


----------



## altstart (3/7/06)

Sorry for the late pullout guys but something has come up completely unexpected and I cant make it. My apoligies to every body and I hope you all have a great day. Ill ask Ross to bring my beers along.
Cheers Altstart
<_<


----------



## InCider (3/7/06)

1. Ross - Ruination APA2
2 Batz - Scottish or Alt
3 Browndog - Indian Pale Ale
4 Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
5 Jye - Hopburst APA
6. TidalPete - Greenoyster Dry Stout
7. bconnery - AWB (Australian Wheat Bock. Bock Recipe. Wheat Yeast. Now confirmed as the beer. )
8. PistolPatch - One dark 'lager' and one light brewed with US-56
9. Screwtop - Tick Hill Brown Ale
10. Mark - Probably a Golden Ale.
11. Bindi-The Dreaming AAA
12. Incider - Munich Honey Lager
13. Webby- Stout
14. monkale - Cherry popper AAA

I thought I'd update our list while my brekky is cooking...
BTW, is it friday or saturday? :blink: 

InCider.


----------



## bindi (3/7/06)

I thought I'd update our list while my brekky is cooking...
BTW, is it friday or saturday?

Saturday 3pm I will PM you my address and phone number if you get lost.  I still have a bed left in the caravan.

Who else requires my address?


----------



## Batz (3/7/06)

bindi said:


> Who else requires my address?




Me

Batz


----------



## Jye (3/7/06)

InCider, Alstart is still contributing to the case.

Holding steady at 14 bottles.

1. Ross - Ruination APA2
2 Batz - Scottish or Alt
3 Browndog - Indian Pale Ale
4 Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
5 Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner
6. Jye - Hopburst APA
7. TidalPete - Greenoyster Dry Stout
8. bconnery - AWB (Australian Wheat Bock. Bock Recipe. Wheat Yeast. Now confirmed as the beer. )
9. PistolPatch - One dark 'lager' and one light brewed with US-56
10. Screwtop - Tick Hill Brown Ale
11. Mark - Probably a Golden Ale.
12. Bindi-The Dreaming AAA
13. Incider - Munich Honey Lager
14. Webby- Stout
15. monkale - Cherry popper AAA


----------



## TidalPete (3/7/06)

altstart said:


> Sorry for the late pullout guys but something has come up completely unexpected and I cant make it. My apoligies to every body and I hope you all have a great day. Ill ask Ross to bring my beers along.
> Cheers Altstart
> <_<



Sorry to hear that mate, was looking forward to a few beers with you.  

Now that Altstart has told us that he is unable to make it there is a spare bed available at my place as well as an inflatable mattress if anyone's interested?

:beer:


----------



## PistolPatch (3/7/06)

Sorry Screwtop, just got back from the West. Bed sounds great. I'll take the one that doesn't have that doll you were telling me about in it  (Please send pic anyway.)

Altstart - Sorry you can't make it. Was really looking forward to hearing some more of your stories. Will still look forward to your Swap beer though, especially if it's as tasty as those others.

Ross - What time's the convoy leaving your bar place?


----------



## Ross (3/7/06)

PistolPatch said:


> Sorry Screwtop, just got back from the West. Bed sounds great. I'll take the one that doesn't have that doll you were telling me about in it  (Please send pic anyway.)
> 
> Altstart - Sorry you can't make it. Was really looking forward to hearing some more of your stories. Will still look forward to your Swap beer though, especially if it's as tasty as those others.
> 
> Ross - What time's the convoy leaving your bar place?



We are welcome from 3pm - So I guess a 1 or 2pm departure depending on whether we want to grab a feed on the way or not? Bar's open from 11.00 am here :chug: 

Edit: As there appears to be no more takers for the 2 spare seats in my car, I reckon we should take my wifes 4WD & all go up in the 1 car? What do you reckon?

cheers Ross


----------



## Jye (3/7/06)

Ross said:


> We are welcome from 3pm - So I guess a 1 or 2pm departure depending on whether we want to grab a feed on the way or not? Bar's open from 11.00 am here :chug:
> 
> Edit: As there appears to be no more takers for the 2 spare seats in my car, I reckon we should take my wifes 4WD & all go up in the 1 car? What do you reckon?
> 
> cheers Ross



Sounds good Ross, I will probably be around a bit after 12.

Look forward to meeting you PP :beer:


----------



## PistolPatch (3/7/06)

Ross said:


> As there appears to be no more takers for the 2 spare seats in my car, I reckon we should take my wifes 4WD & all go up in the 1 car? What do you reckon?
> 
> cheers Ross



That sounds great Ross. Thanks mate. If we end up with too many kegs/cases or if another person needs transporting at late notice, Browndog and I can still go in the van. The 11am opening is rather tempting (didn't realised you opened late on weekends  but I better get there the same as Jye - around 12.



Jye said:


> Look forward to meeting you PP :beer:



Likewise Jye. Have always really enjoyed your posts - slightly more responsible than most of mine! Noticed that you're right up on HERMS and RIMS, diseases I've never even heard of before. Will be great to learn how I can avoid catching these as they sound quite serious.

:unsure: 
Pat


----------



## bindi (3/7/06)

Likewise Jye. Have always really enjoyed your posts - slightly more responsible than most of mine! Noticed that you're right up on HERMS and RIMS, diseases I've never even heard of before. Will be great to learn how I can avoid catching these as they sound quite serious.

 :unsure: 
Pat
[/quote]

Oh no  I have not had my shots for above diseases [Herms and Rims] I have had the ones for AG,Underletting etc etc which I know are serious  can't wait guys.


----------



## Jye (3/7/06)

bindi said:


> Oh no  I have not had my shots for above diseases [Herms and Rims]



I will bring some shots up for fellow batch spargers


----------



## PistolPatch (3/7/06)

bindi said:


> Oh no  I have not had my shots for above diseases [Herms and Rims] I have had the ones for AG,Underletting etc etc which I know are serious  can't wait guys.



Was always looking for a shot to avoid the dreaded Brewer STD (Spending to Death). I've since realised that it was too many shots that actually causes this disease. Can't win!

I have also just heard a rumour that some *Belly Dancers* could possibly be tempted to attend on Saturday. From what I have gathered, they have never performed publicly before and are therefore a little shy. I'm sure a little passing of a hat around would overcome any stage fright.

Personally I think all brewers should go out of their way to encourage such vibrant and enthusiastic performers.* Does anyone else agree that QLD Swap Brewers should be active patrons of such fine arts?

(Well, at least on Saturday?)

* The opinion above in no way relates to the fact that I am currently between very dynamic and fulfilling relationships.


----------



## Ross (3/7/06)

Guys,

Can we cut & post some info against your beers, as to when they are ready to drink - Ended up last xmas drinking 2 different beers that had only been primed a few days earlier. I'm still undecided on mine, on whether to prime or force carbonate as won't be bottling till friday. 

1. Ross - Ruination APA2 - To be advised
2 Batz - Scottish or Alt
3 Browndog - Indian Pale Ale
4 Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
5 Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner
6. Jye - Hopburst APA
7. TidalPete - Greenoyster Dry Stout
8. bconnery - AWB (Australian Wheat Bock. Bock Recipe. Wheat Yeast. Now confirmed as the beer. )
9. PistolPatch - One dark 'lager' and one light brewed with US-56
10. Screwtop - Tick Hill Brown Ale
11. Mark - Probably a Golden Ale.
12. Bindi-The Dreaming AAA
13. Incider - Munich Honey Lager
14. Webby- Stout
15. monkale - Cherry popper AAA

cheers Ross


----------



## browndog (3/7/06)

> We are welcome from 3pm - So I guess a 1 or 2pm departure depending on whether we want to grab a feed on the way or not? Bar's open from 11.00 am here
> 
> Edit: As there appears to be no more takers for the 2 spare seats in my car, I reckon we should take my wifes 4WD & all go up in the 1 car? What do you reckon?



That 11am opening sounds great, might need a few pee stops on the way up though  As to travelling up together, with the cost of fuel these days it makes good sense.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Jye (3/7/06)

1. Ross - Ruination APA2 - To be advised
2 Batz - Scottish or Alt
3 Browndog - Indian Pale Ale
4 Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
5 Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner
6. Jye - Hopburst APA - ASAP
7. TidalPete - Greenoyster Dry Stout
8. bconnery - AWB (Australian Wheat Bock. Bock Recipe. Wheat Yeast. Now confirmed as the beer. )
9. PistolPatch - One dark 'lager' and one light brewed with US-56
10. Screwtop - Tick Hill Brown Ale
11. Mark - Probably a Golden Ale.
12. Bindi-The Dreaming AAA
13. Incider - Munich Honey Lager
14. Webby- Stout
15. monkale - Cherry popper AAA


----------



## Ross (3/7/06)

That's settled then - one car...

Rossco, Jye, Browndog, PistolPatch. - we can still squeeze one more in (if he's not a fat bugger)... any takers??

cheers Ross


----------



## browndog (3/7/06)

Mothballs has been very quiet, yoo hoo.......... are you still around Mothballs?


cheers

Browndog


----------



## Batz (3/7/06)

Ok getting close Bindi
Can we help with anything?
Bring along something? I have beer :beerbang: 3 gallon party keg of my latest Alt.


Batz


----------



## Batz (3/7/06)

PistolPatch said:


> Ross, I'm really dissapointed that in your last post you deliberately have side-stepped the Belly Dancer question. You even lead Browndog and Jye astray.
> 
> Despite this, I will still, quite graciously, mind you, respond to your post!
> 
> ...




:blink: 
Do you talk like this as well?

Batz h34r:


----------



## PistolPatch (3/7/06)

Batz said:


> Can we help with anything?
> Bring along something? I have beer :beerbang: 3 gallon party keg of my latest Alt.
> Batz



Batz: Bindi won't be online for a bit as he's taken his wife to belly-dancing out.

I was going to bring about 20lts of beer (between 2 kegs) plus a gas bottle and regulator etc, but if we are all going up with Ross, this may be inconvenient??? Would like to know though if gas bottle/reg will come in handy or is unneccesary. Also, beer may well be crap. If so, definitely won't bring that.

If there is a fair bit of gear to bring, it's not a problem driving my van up. It's even on gas.


----------



## browndog (3/7/06)

> OK, assuming no one rings Ross and says, 'Can I come too - I'm really fat?' then we go in one car. So, who's driving 'cos in this case, I'll be there at 11 with Browndog



I'm prepared to be the designated driver, so if whoever wants a few beers before the trip up that's fine by me.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Screwtop (3/7/06)

> Bar's open from 11.00 am here



Hospitality Plus from Ross, as always!!!

Pat, did I send you the email "why you should keep the beer at the bottom of the fridge, seems to be some hazy memory of me sending you this" anyone else who would like this emailed, PM me.

Very plausable reason for storing your beer in the very bottom of the refrigerator, adults only email destinations though!


----------



## bindi (3/7/06)

Batz said:


> Ok getting close Bindi
> Can we help with anything?
> Bring along something? I have beer :beerbang: 3 gallon party keg of my latest Alt.
> 
> ...



That would be GREAT Batz, love your beer  




Screwtop said:


> > Bar's open from 11.00 am here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GREAT email, just keep it away from kids, not a problem here.


----------



## bconnery (3/7/06)

Ross said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can we cut & post some info against your beers, as to when they are ready to drink - Ended up last xmas drinking 2 different beers that had only been primed a few days earlier. I'm still undecided on mine, on whether to prime or force carbonate as won't be bottling till friday.
> 
> ...





Ready and drinkable now, 2 months old. 

The last bock I did was fantastic after a year though so cellar it for as long as you want really...


----------



## Batz (3/7/06)

Anyone coming to this who would have some spare Grolsch bottles?
Willing to buy or swap for beery things.
I only want a dozen or so.

Batz


----------



## Ross (3/7/06)

Batz said:


> Anyone coming to this who would have some spare Grolsch bottles?
> Willing to buy or swap for beery things.
> I only want a dozen or so.
> 
> Batz



Batz,

Got a dozen here you're welcome to - you can pick up Thursday or I'll try & remember on swap day....

Cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (3/7/06)

Ross said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone coming to this who would have some spare Grolsch bottles?
> ...




How easy was that!
Cheers Ross


----------



## PistolPatch (4/7/06)

Bloody hell I write some crap. Just deleted a few of my posts here from yesterday written after no sleep and too many beers. :wacko: 

Yep got your email Screwtop - LOL! Will send a few to you later today along a similiar line.

Cheers
Pat


----------



## bindi (4/7/06)

Batz said:


> Anyone coming to this who would have some spare Grolsch bottles?
> Willing to buy or swap for beery things.
> I only want a dozen or so.
> 
> Batz


 I also have heaps of Grolsch bottles, 270 last count :blink: want any more? most are empty now I have 9 kegs.

Also given another fridge today if one of you guys want it, it has to go this weekend as I would need KY jelly to fit another fridge in the house and sheds, I said house and sheds.


----------



## Ross (4/7/06)

PistolPatch said:


> Bloody hell I write some crap. Just deleted a few of my posts here from yesterday written after no sleep and too many beers. :wacko:



 Was just looking for those posts Pat to make a suitable reply, Damn should have been quicker - Do I gather you're threatning to do Belly Dancing Pat? Could find yourself banished to the caravan   

Cheers Ross


----------



## InCider (4/7/06)

bindi said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone coming to this who would have some spare Grolsch bottles?
> ...



Hi Bindi,

I'm in need of some bottles to bottle my brew for this weekend - would I be able to take 60 off your hands? And as for the fridge, mate that would be tops. I can drop around after work one night this week - I finish at 7pm .

Cheers,

InCider.


----------



## bindi (4/7/06)

> Hi Bindi,
> 
> I'm in need of some bottles to bottle my brew for this weekend - would I be able to take 60 off your hands? And as for the fridge, mate that would be tops. I can drop around after work one night this week - I finish at 7pm .
> 
> ...




Ok, we can do a 'little exchange' of say $40 [or goods like beer etc] and the bottles and fridge are yours, That's how I acquired the fridge and bottles, an exchange of goods and helping him do his first partial mash also supplying him with grain.  
PM me for a time and day, soon please <_< .


----------



## PistolPatch (5/7/06)

Ross said:


> Was just looking for those posts Pat to make a suitable reply, Damn should have been quicker - Do I gather you're threatning to do Belly Dancing Pat? Could find yourself banished to the caravan
> 
> Cheers Ross



Am so glad you missed those Ross! If so, I would have got more of a bagging than that poor bloke who left the plastic on the beer filter... Certainly would have won the, 'Tool of the Week,; award - lol.

As for the Belly Dancing, I heard this from a highly placed source who seems to be keeping very quiet on this subject so he's probably failed to persuade the girls to show us their art. :angry: Anyway, I'm certainly not doing it, Ross. Who do you think I am - lol??? Mind you, I am saying this at 5:30am sober!

Cheers
Pat


----------



## Screwtop (5/7/06)

Add another bottle boys.

Newcomer Joel

1. Ross - Ruination APA2 - To be advised
2 Batz - Scottish or Alt
3 Browndog - Indian Pale Ale
4 Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
5 Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner
6. Jye - Hopburst APA - ASAP
7. TidalPete - Greenoyster Dry Stout
8. bconnery - AWB (Australian Wheat Bock. Bock Recipe. Wheat Yeast. Now confirmed as the beer. )
9. PistolPatch - One dark 'lager' and one light brewed with US-56
10. Screwtop - Tick Hill Brown Ale
11. Mark - Probably a Golden Ale.
12. Bindi-The Dreaming AAA
13. Incider - Munich Honey Lager
14. Webby- Stout
15. monkale - Cherry popper AAA
16. Joel - Pissed Newt german lager


----------



## Ross (5/7/06)

Not a problem for me as haven't bottled yet & got plenty - but maybe a problem for some, so as long as he's happy to maybe recieve a couple short, welcome Joel - but lets call it closed now please...

cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop (5/7/06)

Ross said:


> Not a problem for me as haven't bottled yet & got plenty - but maybe a problem for some, so as long as he's happy to maybe recieve a couple short, welcome Joel - but lets call it closed now please...
> 
> cheers Ross



He will bring 16 bottles, no problem if others are 1 short.

CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jye (5/7/06)

Screwtop said:


> He will bring 16 bottles, no problem if others are 1 short.
> 
> CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Only need to bring 15... unless you want one for yourself


----------



## TidalPete (5/7/06)

Jye said:


> 1. Ross - Ruination APA2 - To be advised
> 2 Batz - Scottish or Alt
> 3 Browndog - Indian Pale Ale
> 4 Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
> ...



I'll start the (Bottling date) trend off Ross. At 1 month & 1 day your delicate constitution won't be upset by my contribution.  

:beer:


----------



## browndog (6/7/06)

Bottled my IPA this arvo, it has been conditioning for about 8 weeks and I'm glad to get my keg back. Got to test my CF bottle filler and it worked OK. I have 14 bottles and a bottle for the bar at Ross place before the trip up the coast.


cheers

Browndog


----------



## Screwtop (6/7/06)

> 1. Ross - Ruination APA2 - To be advised
> 2 Batz - Scottish or Alt
> 3 Browndog - Indian Pale Ale
> 4 Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
> ...



There are now 16 Pete. 



> Only need to bring 15... unless you want one for yourself



Doop, Yep only need to bring 15 bottles


----------



## Ross (7/7/06)

1. Ross - Ruination APA2 - Force carbonated & bottled 7th July - drink early
2 Batz - Scottish or Alt
3 Browndog - Indian Pale Ale - Force carbonated, bottled 6th July - drink early
4 Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
5 Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner
6. Jye - Hopburst APA - ASAP
7. TidalPete - Greenoyster Dry Stout - Bottle primed 4th June
8. bconnery - AWB (Australian Wheat Bock. Bock Recipe. Wheat Yeast. Now confirmed as the beer. )
9. PistolPatch - One dark 'lager' and one light brewed with US-56
10. Screwtop - Tick Hill Brown Ale
11. Mark - Probably a Golden Ale.
12. Bindi-The Dreaming AAA
13. Incider - Munich Honey Lager
14. Webby- Stout
15. monkale - Cherry popper AAA
16. Joel - Pissed Newt german lager

Come on guys, let's get the bottling info entered above so we know when to drink them please...
I've entered 3 to get it going.

See you all tomorrow  woo hoo...

cheers Ross


----------



## TidalPete (7/7/06)

Ross said:


> 1. Ross - Ruination APA2 - Force carbonated & bottled 7th July - drink early
> 2 Batz - Scottish or Alt
> 3 Browndog - Indian Pale Ale - Force carbonated, bottled 6th July - drink early
> 4 Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
> ...


----------



## bconnery (7/7/06)

Ross said:


> 1. Ross - Ruination APA2 - Force carbonated & bottled 7th July - drink early
> 2 Batz - Scottish or Alt
> 3 Browndog - Indian Pale Ale - Force carbonated, bottled 6th July - drink early
> 4 Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
> ...


----------



## Screwtop (7/7/06)

bconnery said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Ross - Ruination APA2 - Force carbonated & bottled 7th July - drink early
> ...


----------



## Batz (7/7/06)

Screwtop said:


> bconnery said:
> 
> 
> > Ross said:
> ...


----------



## Jye (7/7/06)

1. Ross - Ruination APA2 - Force carbonated & bottled 7th July - drink early
2 Batz - Alt.....  Give it too the end of the month
3 Browndog - Indian Pale Ale - Force carbonated, bottled 6th July - drink early
4 Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
5 Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner
6. Jye - Hopburst APA - Force carbonated & bottled 20th June - drink early
7. TidalPete - 'Hey Porter' Porter - Bottle primed 29th May
8. bconnery - AWB - Bottled 14th May. Nice now. Should benefit from 6months+. 
9. PistolPatch - One dark 'lager' and one light brewed with US-56
10. Screwtop - Tick Hill Brown Ale - Bulk primed and bottled 14th June. Best after 9th Aug. 
11. Mark - Probably a Golden Ale.
12. Bindi-The Dreaming AAA
13. Incider - Munich Honey Lager
14. Webby- Stout
15. monkale - Cherry popper AAA
16. Joel - Pissed Newt german lager -  CC 31st May. Bottle primed 12th June. Ready 12th Aug.


----------



## bindi (7/7/06)

Jye said:


> 1. Ross - Ruination APA2 - Force carbonated & bottled 7th July - drink early
> 2 Batz - Alt.....  Give it too the end of the month
> 3 Browndog - Indian Pale Ale - Force carbonated, bottled 6th July - drink early
> 4 Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
> ...



OK  done, see you Sat arvo


----------



## bindi (7/7/06)

bindi said:


> Jye said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Ross - Ruination APA2 - Force carbonated & bottled 7th July - drink early
> ...


 Just added Webby's, he bottling as I type.


----------



## Batz (7/7/06)

I am afraid it looks like Batz is out  

Sorry Bindi only a slim chance I be there,please delete me from the case.

Batz


----------



## monkale (7/7/06)

bindi said:


> bindi said:
> 
> 
> > Jye said:
> ...


----------



## Batz (7/7/06)

1. Ross - Ruination APA2 - Force carbonated & bottled 7th July - drink early
2 Browndog - Indian Pale Ale - Force carbonated, bottled 6th July - drink early
3 Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
4 Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner
5. Jye - Hopburst APA - Force carbonated & bottled 20th June - drink early
6. TidalPete - 'Hey Porter' Porter - Bottle primed 29th May
7. bconnery - AWB - Bottled 14th May. Nice now. Should benefit from 6months+. 
8. PistolPatch - One dark 'lager' and one light brewed with US-56
9. Screwtop - Tick Hill Brown Ale - Bulk primed and bottled 14th June. Best after 9th Aug. 
10. Mark - Probably a Golden Ale.
11. Bindi-The Dreaming AAA Less then one week in the bottle, wait 4 weeks min. ie 12 Aug.
12. Incider - Munich Honey Lager
13. Webby- Stout  Bottled today it will be dated
14. monkale - Cherry popper AAA
15. Joel - Pissed Newt german lager -  CC 31st May. Bottle primed 12th June. Ready 12th 
16.Batz-Alt...... Drink now or over the next month or so

Phew!
That was close..cya tomorrow

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (7/7/06)

Batz said:


> 1. Ross - Ruination APA2 - Force carbonated & bottled 7th July - drink early
> 2 Browndog - Indian Pale Ale - Force carbonated, bottled 6th July - drink early
> 3 Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
> 4 Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner
> ...




You B%%#@ joker Batz,

Better be there after I rushed a Porter through, don't forget to bring a bottle or two of your best aside from the case. Have a porter kegged and will bottle a few in the morning to bring along for critique.


----------



## PistolPatch (7/7/06)

> 1. Ross - Ruination APA2 - Force carbonated & bottled 7th July - drink early
> 2 Browndog - Indian Pale Ale - Force carbonated, bottled 6th July - drink early
> 3 Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale
> 4 Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner
> ...




Just added my details. Will bring about 2/3 keg of the Australian Light Ale above - definitley nothing flash.

See you tomorrow,
Pat


----------



## Mothballs (7/7/06)

PistolPatch said:


> > 1. Ross - Ruination APA2 - Force carbonated & bottled 7th July - drink early
> > 2 Browndog - Indian Pale Ale - Force carbonated, bottled 6th July - drink early
> > 3 Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale bottle primed with sugar 29th June, drink after 3 to 4 weeks
> > 4 Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner
> ...


----------



## Batz (7/7/06)

Screwtop said:


> don't forget to bring a bottle or two of your best aside from the case. Have a porter kegged and will bottle a few in the morning to bring along for critique.



Sorry old thing my Porter's not even out the fermenter yet
Could bring a smoked Porter from the last case if you want

Batz


----------



## bindi (7/7/06)

Sorry old thing my Porter's not even out the fermenter yet
Could bring a smoked Porter from the last case if you want

Batz
[/quote]

ANY one of your beers is welcome here Batz , also your in luck, the wheat on tap is now gone  with Incider and myself drinking a large hole in the some of the beers on tap Wed night , big session :huh: the Belgian at 8.2% did us both in, still have 3 cold kegs in the shed <_< .


----------



## Screwtop (7/7/06)

Bindi, you promised a wheat for Batz!

Lime Chilli and Soy Garlic and Honey Beef Jerky just out of the smoker. And wife's Nuts&Bolts ready for tomorrow's snacks.

On On!


----------



## Batz (7/7/06)

I had a half glass of wheat at Ross's this week already
All wheated out this year

Batz


----------



## Ross (7/7/06)

Batz said:


> I had a half glass of wheat at Ross's this week already
> All wheated out this year
> 
> Batz



I'll bring the other half with me Batz - God I hate waste  

++++

Just finished bottling the case beer - Labels will be stuck on in the morning...

Cheers Ross


----------



## InCider (8/7/06)

1. Ross - Ruination APA2 - Force carbonated & bottled 7th July - drink early
2 Browndog - Indian Pale Ale - Force carbonated, bottled 6th July - drink early
3 Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale bottle primed with sugar 29th June, drink after 3 to 4 weeks
4 Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner
5. Jye - Hopburst APA - Force carbonated & bottled 20th June - drink early
6. TidalPete - 'Hey Porter' Porter - Bottle primed 29th May
7. bconnery - AWB - Bottled 14th May. Nice now. Should benefit from 6months+. 
8. PistolPatch - One stubby Austrlain Dark Ale (PP1) and one Australain Light Ale (PP2). Bottled from keg tonight so drink now esp PP1 as is a little under-carbonated.
9. Screwtop - Tick Hill Brown Ale - Bulk primed and bottled 14th June. Best after 9th Aug. 
10. Mark - Probably a Golden Ale.
11. Bindi-The Dreaming AAA Less then one week in the bottle, wait 4 weeks min. ie 12 Aug.
12. InCider - Munich Honey Lager - Ready now.
13. Webby- Stout Bottled today it will be dated
14. monkale - Cherry popper AAA
15. Joel - Pissed Newt german lager -  CC 31st May. Bottle primed 12th June. Ready 12th 
16.Batz-Alt...... Drink now or over the next month or so

It's only 7.15 - so long to wait! Time to add labels and polish the bottles...

I look forward to seeing everybody there today :beer:


----------



## Batz (8/7/06)

InCider said:


> 1It's only 7.15 - so long to wait! Time to add labels and polish the bottles...
> 
> I look forward to seeing everybody there today :beer:




When we had one of these at Ross's and my place they started at 10.00am
Tells you something about Ross and I....and the other 10 blokes who turned up at that time :beer: 
cya there

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (8/7/06)

I'd hate to start at Bindi's at 10am, nothing under 5%


----------



## Batz (8/7/06)

Screwtop said:


> I'd hate to start at Bindi's at 10am, nothing under 5%




You'll be going to find anything on Ross's 10 taps under 5% as well


----------



## Ross (8/7/06)

Just labelled mine up - Design courtesy of Stone Brewery...





Getting thirsty


----------



## Screwtop (8/7/06)

What a fantastic label, can't wait to see the real thing.


----------



## bindi (9/7/06)

HUGE night  plenty of photos taken  16 in the swap and couple more dropping in for a taste.
Good fun and I am glad it is every 6 months, any more and you liver and your wife would give up on you.  
Advice to anyone having a swap, it may seem obvious, do it early not when everyone is, well "socially confused".


----------



## Screwtop (9/7/06)

bindi said:


> HUGE night  plenty of photos taken  16 in the swap and couple more dropping in for a taste.
> Good fun and I am glad it is every 6 months, any more and you liver and your wife would give up on you.
> Advice to anyone having a swap, it may seem obvious, do it early not when everyone is, well "socially confused".




Thanks all for a great night, good to meet you all and put faces to Nic's. Thanks Bob and Maree for hosting the swap, hospitality and entertainment was terrific as always. Pics to Follow

Don't pull his finger!!!!!!!!!!!!





Arrrh! too late


----------



## Screwtop (9/7/06)

How does that mash schedule go Mark?




Well I don't have a thermometer, so I heat it up a little bit, then after a while I turn it off for a bit and then later on I turn it back on again ya see ??????????????????

Bindi at the helm





Tres Monts



Cat Nap, like the beannie





Nice camera Batz



Bindi playing a stick





Jye's Randall



Looks like you smoke it





Pat cannot dance!



Maree shows how it's done


----------



## monkale (9/7/06)

Top night thanks to Bindi and Maree for hosting the swap and a big thanks to Maree for putting up with all of us :super: I agree with Bindi good thing its every 6 months :blink: just have not got that spring in my step today . so do we now start planing for the next one  anyway had a ball.



Cheers Monkale


----------



## Batz (9/7/06)

What a night !
Bindi and Maree thankyou for your hospitality,wonderful night great bunch of brewers...and nice dog :beer:

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (9/7/06)

Forgot to thank all of the brewers who contributed beer. And to those who brought along kegs a special thanks guys, that was really very generous and certainly appreciated, we all know how much work goes into every batch not to mention the cost. 

Thanks again.

Everyone loved Batz Alt


----------



## bindi (9/7/06)

Screwtop said:


> Forgot to thank all of the brewers who contributed beer. And to those who brought along kegs a special thanks guys, that was really very generous and certainly appreciated, we all know how much work goes into every batch not to mention the cost.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Everyone loved Batz Alt





Ditto the above, thanks for bringing along kegs and sample bottles guys and also thanks for the snacks also brought along, like Screwtops beef jerky etc it all went went quick time. :super: and very much appreciated by all.

I also have one full packet of Peter Jackson ciggies and a XL jacket left by someone last night.


----------



## Ross (9/7/06)

Great night guys, really nice to meet so many new faces  - fantastic hosts, fabulous beers & a comfortable bed & BBQ breakfast from Tidalpete - Who could ask for more. Jeez it doesn't pay to doze off for a second with so many cameras about  
Here are some more pics.


----------



## Screwtop (9/7/06)

bindi said:


> I also have one full packet of Peter Jackson ciggies and a XL jacket left by someone last night.



The Jacket belongs to Joel Bindi, found your new AHB cap and stubby holder here today, still sitting where I put them after bringing them back from Brisbane weeks ago.

Geez Batz looks a bit fezzed in that last pic. Must have been into the belgians, pity there was no wheat on tap.


----------



## Jye (9/7/06)

Big thanks to Bindi and Maree for a great night :beer: and Screwtop for a place to crash  Thanks




I wasnt the one who said your beer was cloudy  



Whos that guy breaking into your house Ross.


----------



## browndog (9/7/06)

What a great night, thanks very much to the hosts Bindi and Maree. Great beer, bellydancing, awesome didge playing and watching Ross boxing with a boxer, what a hoot. Many thanks to Screwtop and Margret for putting us up for the night and the great breakfast too. 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Jye (9/7/06)

Lets get drinkin :chug: 





1. Ross - Ruination APA2 - Force carbonated & bottled 7th July - drink early
2 Browndog - Indian Pale Ale - Force carbonated, bottled 6th July - drink early
3 Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale bottle primed with sugar 29th June, drink after 3 to 4 weeks
4 Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner
5. Jye - Hopburst APA - Force carbonated & bottled 20th June - drink early
6. TidalPete - 'Hey Porter' Porter - Bottle primed 29th May
7. bconnery - AWB - Bottled 14th May. Nice now. Should benefit from 6months+.
8. PistolPatch - One stubby Austrlain Dark Ale (PP1) and one Australain Light Ale (PP2). Bottled from keg tonight so drink now esp PP1 as is a little under-carbonated.
9. Screwtop - Tick Hill Brown Ale - Bulk primed and bottled 14th June. Best after 9th Aug.
10. Mark - Probably a Golden Ale.
11. Bindi-The Dreaming AAA Less then one week in the bottle, wait 4 weeks min. ie 12 Aug.
12. InCider - Munich Honey Lager - Ready now.
13. Webby- Stout Bottled today it will be dated
14. monkale - Cherry popper AAA
15. Joel - Pissed Newt german lager -  CC 31st May. Bottle primed 12th June. Ready 12th
16.Batz-Alt...... Drink now or over the next month or so


----------



## InCider (9/7/06)

Great Night! Thankyou all very much!

Special thanks to Bindi and Marie, and all those who brought beer - fantastic stuff, thanks to Monkale and Mrs Monkale for pouring me home. Great beef jerky too Screwtop!  


I had a ball, and am just going through all the photos, and will post them when I work out how. There are a lot of photos with swords and people wearing Bindi's fez. Brilliant! :beer: 


Thanks again!

InCider. :super:


----------



## PistolPatch (9/7/06)

Top stuff Bindi! Glad I have plenty of Napisan here to get Zuess's drool off my clothes. Can't believe Zeuss didn't collapse after Jye's monstrosity of a beer. (Thanks for the headache Jye, much appreciated :wacko: ) Also many thanks to Scewtop for bed and brekky and Ross for the lift. Great to meet everyone else too - top bunch. I must say though that conversations with TidalPete are far safer if carried out at some distance.

Great photos guys!

Many thanks again Bindi and Maree.

Cheers
Pat

P.S. Jye if you release the video, you're dead!!!


----------



## bconnery (9/7/06)

Thanks especially to Bindi & Maree for their excellent hospitality. 

A comfy bed that I didn't have to walk more than 3 or 4 metres for, excellent beers on tap and a host of tasty nibblies!

It was a wicked night. 

Can't wait to dive into the samples that's for sure!

Cheers everyone!

P.S. Just to clear up something that did cause the occasional confusion, there is no wheat of any description in the AWB. I know it says Wheat Bock but it is a Bock style, but done with safwheat yeast, that's all.

And since Safwheat K97 is also referred to more commonly as a german ale yeast it could have easily been AGB, but I shied away from that one when the time came for naming it  

If I had brewed the beer especially for the swap, that name would have been it for sure!


I know some people in the group aren't that big on wheat beers so thought I'd better clear that up...


----------



## Mothballs (10/7/06)

Thanks to all for a great night. It is always good to meet people off the forum and put a face to a name. Special thanks to Bindi and Maree and Screwtop and Mrs Screwtop for your fantastic hospitality and generousity. :beer: 

Whos that guy breaking into your house Ross.
View attachment 8165

Ross was not the only one locked out. As a word of caution to which Screwtop will attest it would seem that it is wise to make sure you don't lock the keys in the shed while conducting extra product tasting and tours of the brewery at 1.30 am  

Cheers 
Mothballs


----------

